# House not getting enough power.



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Too long and unreadable. pictures are sideways.

It sounds like a loose connection. None of the POCOs I have heard of charge for service calls if it is not their fault but yours could be different. You need to either call the POCO or an electrician.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Completely agree. It sounds like a failed/failing hot conductor or connection. If the pump and shed still work ok it might narrow down to the feed to the house. If the photo of the conductor lying on the ground is the main feed to the house you've got bigger problems. The hot conductor might be leaking to ground. Money aside, this is potentially a very dangerous situation.


----------



## ScarlettInk48 (Mar 13, 2017)

the past few times the water pressure gets really weak but we have five people in the house using water so I can't tell if there's not enough power or if the tanks just draining. Any ideas how to fix the nicked line on the ground besides electrical tape? And would it getting wet from rain have anything to do with it?


----------



## eric626 (Jul 29, 2015)

This is not a DIY problem. You should shut off your main breaker and call an electrician. Ever since square reader came around more and more electricians are accepting credit card payments.

You also might want to try politely explaining to the power company that you pay them every month. They should come inspect their connections at no extra cost.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Turn off all of the 240 volt breakers (double handle breakers).

Turn on most of the 120 volt circuits' breakers (single breakers). (Leave off the breakers that feed circuits where you had equipment or appliances that were smoking.)

Plug in some incandescent lights in various room receptacles that are still alive.

Measure voltage down in the panel at various breakers that are still flipped on. Measure from a breaker screw to neutral (neutral bus bar) and from a breaker screw to another breaker screw. Do several measurements. Are you get voltages other than approx. 120 and approx. 240? Are there breakers that are flipped on but from the screw to neutral measures zero?


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Actually, on second look, I have a hard time believing that the nicked line lying on the ground is the main feed to the house. The conductor size looks no larger than a single 15a circuit and certainly not sufficient for something with a 220v feed.


----------



## DanS26 (Oct 25, 2012)

Cletis.....you're not fooling anybody. hahahahaha


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

You clearly have dirty/loose/failing connections somewhere !
But without reliable voltage readings it's hard to say where.
Turn off your main breaker/switch,
check with a tester to see if it's really dead
then check all joins and connections
are they clean and shiney
are they tight in there connections
is there any clear signs of heat damage
are they rusty or corrodded ?
Take voltage readings in fault state

:glasses:


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

On the exterior panel i would clean the big wires connections at the bottom they seem all oxidized and makes poor contact. if you have a voltmeter it can tell us where is the problem.


----------



## ScarlettInk48 (Mar 13, 2017)

I was kinda thinking the same thing, there's two small lines like it and one larger line going under the house. But every time I dry the small line off and rewrap it things seem to start working again. I talked with an older man who said he was an electrician and claimed that the line could be getting feedback but I don't know if he was quite... Sound. Could it be getting feedback


----------

